# No sound when using Firefox/Seamonkey



## sedge (Dec 28, 2017)

Another question
I am having a problem with sound
I have set up the sound card, and can get the sound to work when testing in the mixer and system sounds play.
When I open a youtube video I have no sound at all.
I have tried Firefox and Seamonkey
Ken


----------



## Minbari (Dec 28, 2017)

I think you need the multimedia/gstreamer1 framework for audio/video decoding, in particular multimedia/gstreamer1-libav.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Jan 5, 2018)

Try starting pulseaudio...

As root, add yourself to the pulse-rt and pulse-access groups; then, as your normal user, in a terminal, run

`pulseaudio --start --realtime`

If I'm right, that should do it.  If not, go to Help > Troubleshooting in Firefox, scroll down one fold, and paste the Sound section.


----------



## fail (Aug 1, 2020)

poorandunlucky said:


> Try starting pulseaudio...
> 
> As root, add yourself to the pulse-rt and pulse-access groups; then, as your normal user, in a terminal, run
> 
> ...


I can confirm this did indeed resolve the problem on FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p7 in Firefox.  Thanks!


----------

